
Ask HN: How hard will it be to find a job (dev) in 5 years from now? - bsvalley
Looking at how tough it is for a software developer to land a job in today&#x27;s market, I am wondering how hard it will be in 5 years from now?<p>Everyone is learning how to code and most of the students out there are into computer science. What are your thoughts?
======
embedded
I don't know how hard it will be to land a tech job in general, but for any
individuals I know it will be more difficult. It gets much harder in your
thirties, and a damn near impossible to get a development job by the time you
are fifty. You had better have made you millions and retired by then. I
recently landed a job at a startup and couldn't be happier, but it was a
helluva struggle to overcome pervasive cultural biases that favor less
experienced coders right out of college.

~~~
bsvalley
That's exactly what I'm talking about. As a developer you're at your most
marketable state from the age of 20 to 30. Anything pass 30 (not ALWAYS) is
usually not good.

A natural path would be to go into management, etc. But when you look at the
ratio management versus dev roles, it's pretty bad. Not everyone becomes a
manager.

~~~
mattbgates
I have been laid off enough to know that no job is safe, no matter what job
you are in. The best thing you can do is work on things while you have a job
that will set you up and secure your future. Get into that mindset and as long
as you are working towards it, you have a better chance at future security.

